# LinusTechTips und Sicherheit ?



## RonGames (29. Juni 2016)

Aktuell wurde dem sein Twitter Account sowie den sein Forum gehackt, mit der kompletten Datenbank angeblich. Deswegen wenn jemand auf dem Forum ein Account hatte, denn Passwort ändern wenn es wieder online ist, ansonsten wenn jemand das Passwort mehrfach verwendet hat, bitte ändern.

Falls das Unterforum falsch getroffen ist, bitte verschieben.


----------

